# Contact Cement Solvent/Thinner



## ahohen (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello. This is my first post....

What is sold at Home Depot/Lowes that removes contact cement? I know they sell several solvents, but, which one?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ahohen said:


> Hello. This is my first post....
> 
> What is sold at Home Depot/Lowes that removes contact cement? I know they sell several solvents, but, which one?


 What are the particulars? What is it on, and is what's cemented have to be removed?


















.









​


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mineral spirits for dried waterborne contact cement, acetone for solvent based, add your own elbow grease.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've always used lacquer thinner on either contact cement.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> I've always used lacquer thinner on either contact cement.


+1

I'm not a fan of the water based stuff.

And if the "contact" hasn't been made, just rubbing it does a good job of removing the excess.


----------



## ahohen (Oct 28, 2013)

This is contact cement thinner: http://papercement.com/eco_thinner.html I want to purchase some in my neighborhood. In the container is a solvent. Would anyone know WHAT solvent it is? Tks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ahohen said:


> This is contact cement thinner: http://papercement.com/eco_thinner.html I want to purchase some in my neighborhood. In the container is a solvent. Would anyone know WHAT solvent it is? Tks.


That is different than "contact cement". Rubber cement thinner is basically naptha.








 







.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Why always Homeless Despot and Blowez ?


----------



## ahohen (Oct 28, 2013)

I found searching the internet solvents that can be used to thin contact cement/rubber cement. I picked up a quart of "Acetone" at HomeDepot and it works just fine. What do i use it for? I have been in the custom picture framing business since 1982. I have been using it to remove Vac-u-Seal/Super 77, and amost all other adhesives from picture frame mouldings, glass, etc, and it even removes fingerprings from photos. Sixteen years ago i purchased 12 quarts of this stuff: http://papercement.com/eco_thinner.html which came in very handy at times. It disolves instantly when used. So... what is inside this can is either Acetone, MEK, or Napthalene. I think i hit it lucky the first time... Acetone. What is the difference between Contact Cement and Rubber Cement? It doesn't matter, "acetone" does the job i want it to. The reason i don't want to purchase "12" quarts of the stuff on the internet is ONE quart lasts be well over a year. Thanks anyway...


----------



## gmf1313 (Nov 21, 2019)

*How old are you? 5?*



Tilaran said:


> Why always Homeless Despot and Blowez ?


"Homeless Despot" and "Blowez". Do you have any idea how immature you sound speaking like that? Lots of people shop at both outlets and are quite happy with both of them. Adults that is. Maybe you should let your mommy and daddy do your shopping for you until you get past 6th grade. In the mean time you might want to be less obvious about your ignorance by using the language we adults use when talking about serious subjects.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@gmf1313 
This post is 6 years old and most of these people are not even here anymore

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## CrystalBlue (Oct 8, 2020)

*Hey Snowflake!*



gmf1313 said:


> "Homeless Despot" and "Blowez". Do you have any idea how immature you sound speaking like that? Lots of people shop at both outlets and are quite happy with both of them. Adults that is. Maybe you should let your mommy and daddy do your shopping for you until you get past 6th grade. In the mean time you might want to be less obvious about your ignorance by using the language we adults use when talking about serious subjects.


My, sensitive, aren't we?
How about because they are both soulless american mega-corps that don't care about anything other than bottom line?


----------

